# Suche die richtige Jacke für MTB-Touren im Frühling/Sommer/Herbst.



## Morphix (5. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese gerade eifrig das Forum und finde diverse Threads zum Thema Jacken. Da die Themen alle in diverse Richtungen gehen und ich immer noch unsicher bin, frage ich lieber noch mal.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Jacke für meine MTB-Touren.
Ich wollte mir erst eine Gore Alp-X Jacke kaufen, habe aber schon gelernt, das Regenjacken eigentlich nicht so toll sind, da man sich darin zu Tode schwitzt. Und in den Alpen werde ich eigentlich auch gar nicht unterwegs sein.
Ich mache eher so normale Tagestouren im Wald und fahre ab und zu mal im Harz oder Taunus MTB-Touren. 

Ich suche einen guten Windbreaker, der auch mal einen kleinen Schauer gut übersteht und möglichst universell für den Frühling, Sommer und Herbst funktioniert. Die Auswahl ist ja wirklich riesig und die ganzen Marketing-Versprechen der Hersteller überfordern mich etwas.
Softshell-Jacken wie die Tool III werden doch sicherlich zu warm, gerade im Sommer, oder?
Dann würde ich lieber unter der Jacke noch ein paar wärmende Sachen anziehen. So was kann man ja je nach Wetter kombinieren

Bisher habe ich so bei Gore Biek Wear und Vaude geschaut, aber selbst dort gibt es ja diverse Jacken zu dem Thema.
Welches ist bloss die Richtige für mich?

Ich wäre daher dankbar für ein paar Tipps von euch.
Das Budget darf so bis 160 EUR gehen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## polo (5. April 2010)

threads zum thema gibt es dutzendfach. meine empfehlung: leichter windbreaker ohne membran, z.b. http://www.montane.co.uk/products/men/windproof/featherlite-velo-jacket/104 wenn's etwas mehr sein soll dann z.b. http://www.unterwegs.biz/bergans-microlight-jacket-94583.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphix (5. April 2010)

OK, schon mal Danke für den Tipp.
Die erste Jacke sieht sehr filigran aus. Macht es nicht mehr Sinn, in eine etwas robustere Jacke zu investieren?

Ich finde die  Men's Dundee Zip-Off Jacket III auch ganz interessant, da man das Teil auch als Weste tragen kann. 
http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/06342/SubProducts/063423000200
Allerdings ist die Jacke schön relativ lange auf dem Markt. Vielleicht gibts ja mittlerweile schon wieder bessere Jacken.

Noch eine Frage:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen nem Windbreaker mit Membran und ohne?


----------



## polo (5. April 2010)

die dundee ist wohl weiterhin sehr ordentlich. manchen ist aber der 80% windschutz zu wenig. mich würde die fehlende kapuze stören.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. April 2010)

Hi,
ich hab mir vor 1 Monat die Endura Windchill gekauft und bin mega zufrieden mit der Jacke. Ist bei 5° angenehm zu tragen so wie bei 15°!
Ist wind und regenabweisend.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32194


----------



## Warnschild (5. April 2010)

Für mich hat sich das klassische Schicht-Programm bewährt: Je nach Temperatur Langarm-, Kurzarm- oder Trägerunterhemd, darüber Thermo-, einfaches Langarm- oder Kurzarmtrikot, wiederum darüber geg.falls Windtexjacke/-weste und/oder Regen-/Windjacke. Unten das gleiche mit Kurzer Radhose, langer Windschutzunterhose (fast nie), Langer Winterhose ohne Einsatz. 

Teils auch einfach kurz-kurz oder lang-kurz mit Armlingen und Beinlingen. 

An den Füßen und Händen ebenfalls verschiedene Schichten (Socken, Handschuhe, Überschuhe in verschiedenen Dicken bzw. winddicht/Thermo).

Für den "richtigen Winter" habe ich noch eine dünne Jacke mit Mesh-Futter, die atmungsaktiv ist, aber warm hält. Die trage ich auf dem MTB entweder direkt über dem Langarmunterhemd oder dazwischen noch ein Wintertrikot (deutl. unter 0 bzw. sehr windig oder lange bergab).


----------



## BikerRT (5. April 2010)

Also ich habe mir eine "Platzangst Hardride" zugelegt. Die ist robust, lässt den Wind nicht durch und übersteht auch Regen. In Kombination mit verschiedenen Schichten drunter kann man die das ganze Jahr fahren. Im sommer braucht man ja in der Regel eh keine Jacke. Unter den armen hat sie Reisverschlüsse, damit kann man die Belüftung noch sehr gut korrigieren. 

Ich hatte diese Jacke im Winter bei -15° an, drunter 2Langarm und ein Kurzarmtrikot und das hat gereicht. Aber auch jetzt im Frühling bei +10° mit kurzarmtrikot drunter. 

Einzigster Nachteil: man kann sie nicht super-klein zusammenpacken, was für mich aber egal ist, da ich eigentlich keine Mehrtagestouren fahren, wo es auf jeden cm^3 ankommt. Zur Not pack ich sie in das Helmnetz, was am Rucksack dran ist.

Also ich bin mit der Jacke zu 100% zufrieden.


----------



## Korgano (5. April 2010)

Für jetzt (~10 Grad) ist imho eine Windstopper mit Trikot drunter ideal, aber wenn es wärmer (> 15 Grad ) wird ist was dünneres besser geeignet.


----------



## Morphix (5. April 2010)

OK, noch mal für Doofe:

Windstopper oder Windbreaker?
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bietet ein Windstopper 100% Windschutz und ein Windbreaker wie die Vaude Dundee eben nur ca. 80% Windschutz.
Richtig?

Und von nem Softshell sollte ich wohl die Finger lassen, da diese zu warm werden, oder?

Jetzt surfe schon den ganzen Vormittag durch Netz auf der Suche nach nem Testsieger. 
Ein paar konkrete Produktempfehlungen von euch würden mir sehr helfen?

Nochmal Danke an alle für eure Hilfe.


----------



## polo (5. April 2010)

grob gesagt:
den wind kann man entweder durch eine membran (bzw. beschichtung) oder durch eng gewebtes material abhalten. membran ist praktisch immer 100% winddicht, gewebtes material kann man ziemlich nach belieben variieren (vaude hat glaube ich 60, 80 100). 
m.e. am sinnvollsten ist ca. 90-95: praktisch winddicht, aber dampfdurchlässiger als 100 und deutlich dampfdurchlässiger  als membran. 
von letzteren - bspw. gores windstopper - rate ich ab: sie sind kaum / nicht dampfdurchlässiger als eine regenjacke.
softshell ist keine generische, sondern eine marketingbezeichnung für alles, was irgendwie wetter abhält. bevor es softshell gab, hießen die dinger windbreaker. warme softshells sind m.e. eher quatsch, da nur im winter einsetzbar.


----------



## Warnschild (5. April 2010)

Morphix schrieb:


> OK, noch mal für Doofe:
> 
> Windstopper oder Windbreaker?
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bietet ein Windstopper 100% Windschutz und ein Windbreaker wie die Vaude Dundee eben nur ca. 80% Windschutz.
> ...



Mir ist Softshell (jeglicher Art) definitiv zu warm als Jacke, ist aber Geschmacksache.

Testsieger ist relativ. Die Tester der Zeitschriften sind erstens auch nicht objektiv, logisch, und zweitens bestenfalls "tendenziell manipuliert" durch manchen Hersteller....

Ich würde von daher ausprobieren und eher zögerlich einkaufen. Ich habe mir selbst bspw. kürzlich erst  eine "echte Regenjacke" (Jeantex Vista T3000, genial!) zugelegt, die zugleich als Windjacke taugt. Die Dundee-Zip von Vaude habe ich auch, macht ne taugliche Windjacke her, zudem leicht und kleines Packmaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphix (5. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

noch mal danke für das Feedback.
Ich habe mir nun eine Dundee-Zip III von Vaude bestellt und dazu noch nen Craft Pro Zero Extreme Langarm-Unterhemd (wenn mal kühler ist).
Die Jacke fällt mir optisch halt auch gut (das Auge ist ja mit). 

So, bleiben nur noch vernünftige MTB-Schuhe, ne gute MTB-Shorts und ne Brille. Schön das man wirklich in jedes Hobby unendlich viel Geld investieren kann. Aber es macht ja auch Spaß. Bin gerade wie nen Bekloppter durch die City geheizt mit dem neuen Rad.


----------



## Morphix (9. April 2010)

Die Jacke und das Langarm-Unterhemd sind gestern gekommen und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Ich bin gleich abends noch aufs Rad und war mit nem Freund 2,5 Std unterwegs. Wir haben es auf den MTBs gut krachen lassen, um ordentlich Hitze und Schweiz zu produzieren, damit die neuen Sachen getestet werden können

Früher bin ich immer mit nem Trikot, Fleece-Pulli und/oder mit ner Regenjacke (angeblich atmungsaktiv)  gefahren. Dann wir mit entweder immer kalt durch den Wind oder ich habe geschwitzt  wie Sau durch die Jacke.

Gestern abend bin ich also gegen 19 Uhr noch mal raus.
Beim Losfahren waren es ca. 10 Grad und leichter Wind.
Ich trug nur das Craft Langarm-Unterhemd und den dünnen Windbreaker. Beides zusammen wirklich nur ein Hauch von nichts auf meiner Haut. Ich war skeptisch, das sowas warm halten soll.

 Aber ich bin total begeistert von den Sachen. Mir war die ganze Zeit angenehm warm. Es gab keinen Hitzestau und kein Wind nervte auf der Haut. Auf dem Rückweg nach Hause war es bereits dunkel und die Temperatur sank auf 6 Grad. Immernoch war mir angenehm warm mit den beiden Teilen. Den 80% Windschutz der Jacke finde ich optimal, da die Jacke so noch sehr gut atmen kann.

Zuhause hab ich dann noch mal wegen Feuchtigkeit getestet.
Das Unterhemd war wirklich nur ganz leicht feucht direkt nach dem ausziehen. Der Schweiß wird wirklich sehr gut aufgenommen und kann unter der Jacke gute verdampfen.

Wenn noch kälter ist, kann man sicher mit Thermo-Funktionsunterwäsche noch deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen überstehen. Ist echt Wahnsinn, was man mit der richtigen Klamotte so alles bewirken kann.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall glücklich und zufrieden!


----------



## bergsocke (9. April 2010)

wenns noch kälter wird ziehst noch ein langarmtrikot an.


----------



## trebo (9. April 2010)

polo schrieb:


> die dundee ist wohl weiterhin sehr ordentlich. manchen ist aber der 80% windschutz zu wenig. mich würde die fehlende kapuze stören.



@polo

Wird mit Kapuze auch besser finden, sowas wie die dundee mit Kapuze wer das richtige.
Wo sind die guten Windstopper die eine kapuze besitzen?
Wer was kennt bitte posten.


----------



## TheRover (9. April 2010)

Ist zwar auch ohne Kapuze, aber was ist generell von der Ride Jacket von Vaude zu halten?

Die Dundee sieht mir zu sehr nach Regenjacke aus, da ich aber nur was für die kühleren Frühlings/Herbsttage suche und nicht vorhabe im Regen zu fahren, wollte ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören:

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/06303/SubProducts/063030100200


----------



## M3Michi (9. April 2010)

Wäre auch an Alternativen zur Dundee-Zip III intressiert, find die Farben nicht so toll.

Wie eng sollte so ein  Coolmax Langarm-Unterhemd sitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (10. April 2010)

vaude ride und dundee sind bis auf die abnehmbaren ärmel im prinzip die gleichen jacken.
ad kapuze: siehe z.b. meine posts vom beginn des threads.


----------



## trebo (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo, greife den Thread noch x.

Möchte mir die Vaude Dundee Zip Off III das ganze in schwarz odern.
Hatte mir einmal schon bestellt,  viel zu klein, das war eine XL -  ich glaube ich brauch sogar XXXL - finde nur einen Shop mit XXL.

Wer noch einen Shop kennt wo die Dundee in Schwarz u. XXXL vertreibt, bitte melden.

Wer Tips zur richtigen Größe hat kann sich gern äußern. Ich bin 1,86 bei 83KG u. die XL ging schon x gar nicht. Ebay nix. u. Google hab ich benutzt.

ah ja nicht die Classic Variante.


----------

